# Where is my memory? [edit: can't solve! Hardware issue]

## gfaccin

I have this dual boot desktop with 6 GB of RAM. On Windowze, all memory get's detected fine.

On Gentoo, where I actually need those GBs, only 4GB are detected.

I'm running a 64 bit system using kernel linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6.

I've already checked out the documentation here, but that 

```
Processor type and features  --->

 High Memory Support  --->
```

option that the documentation refers to simply does not exist. How can I make Gentoo detect my remaining RAM?

Thanks!Last edited by gfaccin on Sat Mar 13, 2010 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> Processor type and features  --->
> 
>  High Memory Support  --->

 

is an option only when compiling a 32 bit kernel.

High memory support is intrinsic to a 64 bit kernel.

```
free
```

 and/or 

```
cat /proc/meminfo
```

show 4,000,000,000 or below?

This thread may be of interest.

----------

## gfaccin

Some new information...

First, one thing I originally said is wrong: Windowze is actually not detecting all the RAM. In fact it never will, since it's 32 bits. Sorry about the bad original information.

Wandering around Asus Foruns, looks like this is a motherboard/bios issue.

Just in case someone else has the problem, I'm posting here the link to my post on the Asus foruns, so that the guy can see from there how this develops.

Thanks!

----------

